# My Shrimps



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

here is the pics of my shrimps and tanks...


























































thanks for viewing...


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice pics, for some reason, I feel like eating some prawns.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gorgeous shrimp! they must be pretty happy in there!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool Stoner. Are they in seperate tanks ?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hey john... 

wassup? yeah they had to be in separate tanks... otherwise they would all cross breed... i might wanna try blue pearls if the wifey would allow me to put up a third shrimp tank...

lol


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the yellow ones! Are they hard to keep? Nice tanks!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

the yellows are not hard at all.  pretty much similar to the red ones but prefer a slightly higher GH than the red ones.  and a higher ph compared to the PFRs  

thanks... those tanks are still a work in progress


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking shrimp.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

how did you suddenly have such a high survival rate lol


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. What are the yellow ones called? They look great!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> how did you suddenly have such a high survival rate lol


ofcourse i had a higher survival rate... coz of your great advice... oh wise shrimp guru one...  shrimp lab Ebi ken line helped boost the survival rate of my shrimplets.  for a time i had a low survival rate of shrimplets... and started using shrimp lab ebi ken ei i believe is what it is right? and it just took off from there... just basically had some great advice from the great shrimp guru.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

crazy72 said:


> Very nice. What are the yellow ones called? They look great!


yellow shrimp...  pretty much a yellow variant of Cherry shrimps.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

crazy72 said:


> Very nice. What are the yellow ones called? They look great!


crazy,

they are just called yellow shrimps a yellow variant of RCS


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, very nice. I love the yellow ones too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Wow, very nice. I love the yellow ones too.
> Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure... im just hoping to get my CRS to breed... so far none happening yet... hoping for better things to come. 

Thank you all for viewing


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*nice shrimps*

So what is shrimp lab Ebi ken line?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

fxbillie said:


> So what is shrimp lab Ebi ken line?


I am curious to know as well


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

check out shrimplab's website.

 jiang604 would be in a much better position to answer your questions about shrimplab ebiken. It worked great for me in helping my colony grew


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

just did a few updates to my tank and here she goes

Before ( TANK 2 : PFR TANK) 









AFTER ( TANK 2: PFR TANK) 
removed and sold my glosso carpet as well as some other plants and replanted with blyxa, crypts. and more moss and java ferns 









Tank 3 Yellow shrimp tank ( Definitely in need of a trim)









Tank 4 CRS only ( low tech setup) 
Moss, and sponge filter only no co2 no fertz...


----------

